# Power Surge- Quick Fix?



## b0513874 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hello,

I have a Lenovo 3000 C series laptop. About a month ago it kicked me offline (dialup) and when I tried to reconnect, it gave me a error code saying I had a hardware conflict. I did what the error code told me to do (looked it up online at microsoft) and this didn't work- it gave me another code- meaning the same thing.
My uncle who knows computers better then me thinks it was a power surge (as there was a windstorm ocurring at the time and the power was shutting off (I have a battery pack- I didn't think it mattered...and yes my power cord was into the wall...stupid me!)
Anyway, instead of sending my laptop away to get fixed, will an external usb modem thing work? Will this bypass it? someone told me to try this but i would have to create a new dialer or something? i just wanted to run this by others before i go and invest in one- i know they are cheaper then getting my laptop sent away- but i am a starving student...and this laptop is for school so, i need the internet at home!
the other computers at home are fine, they can access the internet okay- just all my stuff is on here...my laptop has my life on it! 
anyhelp i appreciate, thanks so much!
Jess


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

can you connect other than dialup?? if so wireless may be he way to go.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Yes, a USB modem will work, and you may be able to find a good Hayes-compatible modem for the serial port pretty cheap.


----------



## b0513874 (Jan 28, 2008)

hello- i do have wireless capability BUT theres no wireless AVAILABILTY- i live out in the boonies
i tried a modem card (?) for the pc slot? a couple nights ago but this didn't work- i couldnt install the drivers as they were on a floppy disk and my laptop doesn't support floppy disk A drives. it also appeared to be non-XP compatible...


----------



## b0513874 (Jan 28, 2008)

oh! i forgot to add- i tried to outsmart the drivers thing and copied the files on the floppy disk onto a cd, and i attempted to install the drivers using the cd- this didn't work as it appeared not to be XP compatible...it said they weren't "signed", or something like that?


----------

